# Crescent Cordon Bleu



## abjcooking (Dec 21, 2004)

While I have my recipe book pulled out I will share another one of my favorite recipes.

2 cans refrigerated crescent dinner rolls
1 1/2 cups cooked chicken, chopped
1 1/2 cups cooked ham, chopped
1 6oz. jar sliced mushrooms, drained
1 cup (4oz package) Swiss cheese, grated
1 egg, beaten
sesame seeds

Heat oven to 350.  Grease large cookie sheet

In medium bowl, combine chicken, ham, mushrooms and cheese.

Separate dough into 8 rectangles; firmly press perforateions to seal.

Spoon rounded 1/2 cup ham mixture onto center of each rectangle.

Pull 4 corners of dough to center; twist slightly and seal edges.

Place on prepared cookie sheet.  Brush with egg; sprinkle with sesame seed.

Bake for 18-24 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 21, 2004)

Excellent! You've sold me!     8) I've even made deep fried Cordon Bleu, it's as simple as wrapping a stick of Swiss with sliced ham, secured with toothpicks, battered and then df'd. Pretty good except that some of the Swiss has an annoying habit of squirting out while frying.  :?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

All I have to say is one word:  Yum!!


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 17, 2005)

Now that's my kind of recipe.  TY very much!!!


----------



## msalper (Aug 7, 2005)

*Here is my Cordon Bleu*

Preparing time: 15 min.
Cooking time: 15 min.
4 serves
----------------------
4 pieces Turkey Fillet
8 slim slice salami
100 gr. spinach
8 slice yellow cheese
2 eggs
Some breadcrumbs
Flour, Salt, Blackpepper
----------------------
Wash spinach leaf and strain them. Put into boiling salty water. After becoming soft, take them and strain again.
Put the fillets on flat table, sprinkle salt and pepper on it. Then put one spinach leaf on every one of fillet.  (One on the top of the other) Then 2 salami and 2 cheese.... Wrap it up...You can use thootpick, not to dispersing... 
First Dip into flour,then dip into beaten egg , lastly into breadcrumbs...
Cook in heat oil until its colour turn into red...
Yummy..


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

Had abj's tonight, it was pretty good!
I didn't use the sesame seeds though, I used bread crumbs instead. I don't like things that get caught in my teeth )


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2005)

This sounds so good...I'm going to try it soon. I wonder if it might be good to serve it with some sort of sauce, or perhaps some creamed spinach???


----------



## marmalady (Sep 5, 2005)

Constance, I'll bet a veloute sauce would be great with this! It's what I use on salmon en croute - veloute (forgive me if I'm telling you something you already know!) is just a bechemel basically, only it's made with chicken stock instead of milk or cream. Here's a great site that has a lot of variations for the sauce, also:


http://frenchfood.about.com/library/blveloute.htm


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 5, 2005)

The sauce is an interesting idea.  I think overall it would make the dish a little richer and heavier, but it could add a whole different flavor.  I would just make sure to put it on right before serving so the bread doesn't soften too much.  I really enjoy this recipe because you can make it your own.  Many times I end up adding more cheese because for me there can never be too much of it.  Let me know if you try a sauce and how it worked.


----------



## luvs (Sep 5, 2005)

nice idea.... sounds great!


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 5, 2005)

A lovely neighbor made this dish for us as a welcome to the neighborhood present - I always meant to get the recipe from her. Thanks for posting it. Sandyj


----------



## Constance (Sep 6, 2005)

*Veloute Sauce*

Great idea, Marmalady. I'll just serve it on the side, like a gravy.


----------

